
NetBSD-7.0 developer interview: Pierre Pronchery - mulander
http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-netbsd-7-0-pierre-pronchery/
======
yrmt
Thanks for yet another good interview!

~~~
krytarowski
You are welcome!

